# seed boutique-white russian



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 10, 2006)

why are white russian seeds so expensive?  Could this be an ubber godly- like strain? its 5 times as much as white widow seeds

also the seed boutique seems to have a fairly good rep.....anyone have experience?

If anyone knows of a seed shop in BC that is reliable please lemme know


thank you


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 10, 2006)

anyone dealt with Weedfarmer?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 11, 2006)

*Here is a link to seedbanks to buy or not to buy from with ratings www.seedbankupdate.com *


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey bong thars a new vancouver seedbank just opened.  and white russian comes from serious seeds - 1 of only 5 strains they carry.  this is a sought after multiple cup winner thus the cost.  weedfarmer is ok in my book, havent had any problems.  the seed boutique carries serious white russian - each package comes numbered.  gypsy has new partners and there are 3 locations now


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 14, 2006)

i found a place call peak seeds in nanaimo, they have a 4.5 star rating in seedbank.....http://www.peakseeds.com

this is one of there strains and im thinkin on getting....and hopin maybe its better than white russian?

*Skunkberry (indoor/outdoor)* 

F1 hybrid. Skunk(Peak) female pollinated with Blueberry(SAG) male. I&#8217;m tempted to say this is our best strain, I love it. Large juicy tops. Very easy to grow, fert tolerant. Good commercial strain, consistent, sweet buds. 60/40* indica/sativa. Eight-nine weeks flowering indoors, early Oct. outdoors. Medium height.​ 
hows this rated against white russian??

also the name of the place in vancouver is serious?  could u post a lonk please...i will get white widows there....i believe never to put all eggs in one basket....shortly i should have some decent seeds comin from all over


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

www.vancouverseedbank.ca    seriousseeds is the breeder of white russian   i forgot all about peakseeds thxs fer the reminder.  the best place fer white widow i found is dutch passion but dont order to the usa so maybe mr. nice.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 14, 2006)

hey thx astra, but that bank didnt seem to have white russian, BUT I DID find a white russian ak47 cross...father was a white widow, momma was a, ak-47.
....http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/WhiteRussian.html

If you can get it from peak seeds...a special strain called..texarcada timewarp...I have heard great things over the years.  Its a special strain they developed on texada island...this dude tinkered for years to make it, a awesome bc strain for anyone that loves the big sweet bc bud.  They are currently out of it at the moment and i believe by oct they will be back in stock......

So i ordered white russian from joey and then also ordered a skunkberry from peak seeds today....now the wait begins...........


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

seriousseeds in holland created the white russian and you can get it from theseedboutique  - im a mod at serious and the new batch of seed stock just came out - joey is ok.  tex/timewarp is awesome and viseeds used to carry it till they got busted.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 15, 2006)

hey my aurora and super s got pinched at border...ill never order out of country again...stupid stupid silly me........


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

no not really; these things happen.  notify the seedbank and inform them of the seizure.  chances are they will reship in a different fashion and thank you fer telling them.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

you can get the w/w here thru nirvana.nl i think.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 16, 2006)

i ordered white russian off of joeys in ontario.....and was notified today from peak seeds my blueberry skunk is on its way.....yummy yum yum....might save the russians till after feb,  cuz gf wants ta do a trip and ill have ta shut down for 2 weeks..cuz i trust no one...and i wanna...just wanna do mainly russians i think

also yes i will contact them overseas and prob tellem to just keep....im sure its x rayed....and the whole deal with a letter and all, kinda spooked me.....you know damn well customs knows exactly whats in it, but because of our rights they say they dont know....Im thinking on chockin that up to a cheap lesson learned i hope.....I sure dont need any heat

especially with in country seeds...so much easier an safer....no customs


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

you usa or canada?  check my post in seedbanks.  also  www.sierraseeds.com   usa seedbank - dont tell 'em astra007 sent ya or ya may get a bomb.  hehehe


----------

